# Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen



## tim3108 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ich möchte mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forelle und Döbel hauptsächlich mit Trocken fliege anfangen.Welches Gerät ist für einen Anfänger (Noch nie eine Fliegenrute benutzt) zu Empfehlen?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Google mal ein bisschen. Da findest du sehr schnell Ergebnisse zu deiner Frage. Meist werden Ruten der klasse 5, 5-6 oder 6 für Anfänger empfohlen.

Bedenke aber bitte bei deinem Vorhaben mit der Trockenfliege, dass die Fische ihren Großteil der Nahrungen unter der Wasseroberfläche zu sich nehmen. Trockenfliege wird meistens  nur gefischt wenn man sieht dass die Fische steigen, also von der Oberfläche fressen. Und das ist ja meistens nicht der Fall!


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Anfangen mit Fliegenfischen*

Ich meine mit der Angelegenheit bist du hier nicht ganz 
 richtig .Beim Fliegenfischen muß alles genau stimmen
 Rute und Schnur und da versuche doch besser einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer dir beim einkaufen zu helfen
 Selbst angle ich auch fast nur mit der Trockenfliege
 wenn bei uns die Forellen frei sind fliegen schon die Insekten und dann steigen sie auch ,es ist eben nix richtiges für den Winter.


----------

